
What We Know About Last Week's Accident - Element_
https://www.tesla.com/blog/what-we-know-about-last-weeks-accident
======
exclusiv
> It is worth noting that an independent review completed by the U.S.
> Government over a year ago found that Autopilot reduces crash rates by 40%.

They always put this out there. You could reduce crash rates but still have a
higher chance of death under failure. It doesn't necessarily mean that it's
ready for primetime, especially as it's been marketed.

If this was a result of an Autopilot failure (perhaps because the crash
attenuator was not fixed from the prior collision as they noted) then Tesla is
screwed.

------
godelmachine
Curious how they have logs everywhere these days. Maybe they should start
keeping these logs in a "black box" \- like airplanes have, from which they
can retrieve information after a fatal crash.

~~~
nugi
My beef with tesla, is that is is their black box to access, and not yours. I
think you should own your data. That is to say nothing of their toxic assult
on right to repair.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Your beef is with the entire auto industry then. No one gives you access to
the flash memory in the airbag module storing these last values prior to an
incident.

